# Apply Effect > Render > Fractal Noise ?!



## angelikamorgan (4. September 2004)

Hallo 

Wie lautet die deutsche (Fractal Noise) Bezeichnung ?

Angelika


----------



## goela (4. September 2004)

Fractal Noise = Fraktale Störungen


----------



## angelikamorgan (4. September 2004)

Hallo

ich wollte keine deutsche übersetzung ..   ich würde gerne wissen, wie die Bezeichnung in AFTER EFFECTS 6.0 lautet.

Angelika


----------



## goela (4. September 2004)

Fraktale Störungen!

So lautet es zumindest bei AFX 5.5!


----------



## mpiechel (11. September 2004)

Hi,

und wie heisst dieser Effekt in AEX6.0?
Ich wollte gerne die Effekte von ayato@web "nachbauen",
bei Fraktal komme ich aber nicht weiter, da kommen nicht die Eistellungsmöglichkeiten wie bei ayato@web.
Ich wollte gerne den "Example.23: Light Emitted from a Mirror Ball" nachstellen.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## mpiechel (11. September 2004)

Ich habe es selbs gefunden. 
Der Effekt ist bei AEX6.0 unter Effekte->Rauschen zu finden.
Man sollte doch des öffteren die Hilfe im Programm benutzen


----------



## goela (11. September 2004)

> Man sollte doch des öffteren die Hilfe im Programm benutzen


Dafür ist dies ja da! Nennt sich ja Hilfe!


----------

